# Xanax, does it work?



## herecomesthesun (Aug 6, 2018)

So I've scoured the internet but haven't came across any clear answers for this even though I'm aware there are many threads like this but, does Xanax in any way help DR/DP symptoms? I know the dangers of addiction but if you were to take it in moderation would it help? I'm really afraid it'll make everything worse as soon as it wears off. My DP/DR was drug induced so it makes me deathly afraid to take medication or any sort of substances that can affect me mentally now. I'd really like to know everyone's experiences and opinions with it.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Results differ as it seems as though half the people here have different diagnoses. Blank mind or intrusive repetitive thoughts... Out of body experiences or not... derealization or none... emotional numbness or overbearing anxiety and depression... exhaustion and oversleeping or overalertness... it seems most people here have very different symptoms making me question the helpfulness or even the reality of this disorder..

We all seem to suffer from symptoms of dissociation to some extent, that is certain and I am not trying to deny that. But I feel it is more helpful to take a more subjective look at your own state of mind and see what you struggle with. I tried benzos recently for the first time after suffering for 14 years, they seemed to help slightly but it was a small dose. It makes me think that my underlying problem may be helped with GABA supplementation. I have been trying probiotics, meditation, one glass of red wine a night, and chamomile/lemon balm tea. Anxiety and muscular tension seems to be my main underlying issue and there is no chance I will get xanax permanently. I feel my real diagnosis would be complex dissociative PTSD... but the diagnosis of Depersonalization Disorder hasn't helped me. It is a symptom of something more


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

u kno i was once super anxious, like i could never get a break from the anxiety

even being alone in my own room

i popped like half a xanax

and it was what i really needed

it totally'd chilled my anxiety down

and hasnt been that high since

saying that

its good for when u need it

i dont think itll trip u out or anything


----------



## smallbean (Aug 4, 2018)

So I've taken Xanax before my DP set in and afterwards and I have to say it was much more effective at countering my anxiety before my DP. Like, Xanax worked like a charm for me before the DP. It completely erased my anxiety and left me feeling calm and pretty good actually. But after the DP I noticed that Xanax didn't have any effect on me, really. I've read that sometimes after they become DP'd, people don't get "high" or substances don't affect them the way that they used to. So it's hard to tell if Xanax will work for you but I can tell you that it won't cure your DP- if anything it would help to lessen any anxiety you're dealing with but won't do much for other DP symptoms. It can also be incredibly addictive so keep that in mind.


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Dont go directly for Benzos, try SSRI, Trycliques, anti convulsant or MAOI first.


----------



## XXX (Dec 28, 2016)

Dont go directly for Benzos, try SSRI, Trycliques, anti convulsant or MAOI first.


----------

